# pasta transported



## classact (Nov 10, 2011)

How do you successfully cook and then transport a pasta entree (large quantity) to an offsite location?  The sauce usually disappears into the pasta and gets dry and pasta gets very soft.  I have tried undercooking the pasta and using a lot of sauce but it still seems too soft and appears overcooked then.  Could I toss the pasta with oil first so it doesn't absorb the sauce  as much?  What have you found to be successful way of "holding" pasta entrees?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Hold un-sauced, sauce immediately prior to service.

For long pasta, i.e. spaghetti, fettuccine, etc., I generally portion the pasta, especially for plated service, and hold the sauces hot, or heated on-site (butane burners/induction, and toss the pasta and sauce at service.


----------



## classact (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you toss cooked pasta with oil so it doesn't stick together during the hold period?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, with an oil or butter that is compatible with the sauce, but only when forced to hold pasta.

If at all possible, I find a way to serve fresh-cooked pasta, but then again, there are those situations...


----------

